# From Dublin With Love



## StephenOrlac (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My name's Julien, and I'm from Dublin.

I've been avidly reading most of the threads posted on this forum for a while, but had never dared posting anything myself.

I'ld like to introduce you to my very modest electronic collection, but first, I must thank Paul for all the amazing job he did on some of my watches.

To the pics now!














































A few other F300s at home, but not in working condition though 

Oh, and last but not least, though it's a mechanical one, the De Ville I'm wearing today (one of the old wind-up Omega watches I like to wear) :










Kudos to Paul for his amazing work!

Thanks,

Julien.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hey Julien!

Welcome to The Watch Forum :thumbup:


----------



## StephenOrlac (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey Paul!

The Megaquartz is running fine now


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!

Since when did you get a sunny day in Dublin...lol..


----------



## StephenOrlac (Nov 29, 2012)

jasonm said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Since when did you get a sunny day in Dublin...lol..


Sun? What is it?

Nah, I just use Photoshop!


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

StephenOrlac said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name's Julien, and I'm from Dublin.
> 
> ...


Now I would say I don't like gold watches but, that Speedsonic is sick, (as young people say) :lol:

cheers

b


----------



## StephenOrlac (Nov 29, 2012)

bill love said:


> Now I would say I don't like gold watches but, that Speedsonic is sick, (as young people say) :lol:
> 
> cheers
> 
> b


Thanks!

Didn't think I'ld like it either, for the very same reasons.

Now I just love it


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice collection. Nothing modest about it, there's some really nice stuff there. :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome thanks for showing your modest collection.

:thumbup:


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Julien,

Welcome to TWF I was trying to figure out where you took the photos. Are those blurry images of the Pigeon House chimneys in the background of one of the pictures?

Nice watches BTW.

Another few Dubliners on here and we'll be able to have a Dublin meet-up.

Dec


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Modest collection!?! :blink:

Superb more like :thumbup: :notworthy:


----------



## StephenOrlac (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you all for your comments! Much appreciated!

@Deco : the photos were taken in Clontarf, hence the chimneys in the background.  No problem for a meet-up in Dublin! I'm sure we'll find some other tuning fork maniacs


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

That's a lovely collection, Julien! Welcome to the forum. Love the deVille!:buba:


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

The Speedsonic is fantastic ; definitely want one of these. Have a Geneve F300 on the wife's wrist.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Impressive set of Omega's there My Man, Impressive! :notworthy:

Welcome to :rltb: it'as a great place to be!


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome, and an impressive collection and good teamwork twixt you and Paul.

Mike


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

welcome !!!!and don ,t tell me that you support LEINSTER well ????? :yahoo:


----------



## Juan Luis (Apr 7, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## StephenOrlac (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you all for your nice comments, much appreciated indeed


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

W E L C O M E ! !

And Sweeeeet ! !


----------



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

some nice omega's there fella......


----------

